# Karoly Balzsay vs. Robert Stieglitz - 8/22/2009



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Karoly Balzsay (21-0) vs. Robert Stieglitz (34-2)

In Budapest, Hungary

WBC Lightweight belt


----------

